# Deutsche Aion Beta Key verlosung



## hutzefutze (30. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte euch auf die Deutschige verlosung der Beta Keys bei Aion-forum.com aufmerksam machen. In diesem Betreig kann man mitmachen: Aion Forum

Ich habe mal mitgemacht. Vielleich bin ich ja ein glücklicher. Das man aber soviele Daten angeben muss bedeuted für mich eher eine Auswahl als eine verlosung. Aber vielleicht will NCsoft ja so nur Daten der bisherigen Interessenten sammeln. Whateva 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (30. Mai 2009)

hutzefutze schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch auf die Deutschige verlosung der Beta Keys bei Aion-forum.com aufmerksam machen. In diesem Betreig kann man mitmachen: Aion Forum
> 
> Ich habe mal mitgemacht. Vielleich bin ich ja ein glücklicher. Das man aber soviele Daten angeben muss bedeuted für mich eher eine Auswahl als eine verlosung. Aber vielleicht will NCsoft ja so nur Daten der bisherigen Interessenten sammeln. Whateva
> 
> ...



So hab mal aus spass mitgemacht.
Zocke zwar aktiv mit der Gilde die China version.
Aber naja..mal schauen.


----------



## ginu (30. Mai 2009)

wie ist es möglich die Chinaversion zu spielen?
hast du dir ein cdkey bei Ebay ersteigert?

Würde auch gerne Aion über ein Monat mal testen wie läuft das mit der Bezahlung un so weiter?


----------



## jo0 (30. Mai 2009)

> Aktuelle Gewinnspiele:
> 
> *PC Games:*Gewinnspiel: Keys für das Aion-Preview-Wochenende gewinnen!
> Das *Lösungswort:*
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Deadwool (31. Mai 2009)

ginu schrieb:


> wie ist es möglich die Chinaversion zu spielen?
> hast du dir ein cdkey bei Ebay ersteigert?
> 
> Würde auch gerne Aion über ein Monat mal testen wie läuft das mit der Bezahlung un so weiter?



Ich hab nen Testaccount erstellt während der chinesischen Open Beta und spielte auf regulären Servern, anstelle der Testserver die Mitte Mai runtergefahren wurden. Nach Ablauf der kostenlosen Probezeit konnte ich Spielzeit kaufen und so ganz legal weiterzocken.


----------



## hutzefutze (31. Mai 2009)

danke j0O, gute liste das erhöht die chancen.


----------



## ginu (31. Mai 2009)

Was für Bezahlmöglichkeiten gibt es den?
Kann man sich jetzt noch ein Acoount erstellen?
Kann man später mit dem Account weiter auf Euro Server spielen ab Release?


----------



## ginu (1. Juni 2009)

Kann kein Account erstellen da erscheint ne Fehlermeldung die ich nicht lesen kann.
Scheint wohl nicht mehr zu funzen


----------



## jo0 (1. Juni 2009)

Doch, müsste noch gehen..
Du hast wohl was falsch eingegeben..
Und für Europa gibt es extra Accounts.. In China ist nicht NCSoft der Publisher, sondern snda (oder wie die heißen) und die ziehen ihr eigenes Ding durch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (2. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand von euch schon einen Key bekommen?


----------



## exinax (2. Juni 2009)

soweit ich weiß darf das gar nicht bekannt gegeben werden oder?


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juni 2009)

die Keys kommen doch erst am kA-Tag ^^
also nit heute

Aktualisierung ^^  hab ihn heute ( 3.ter ) bekommen ,D

FREU!!!!


----------



## Josephinchen (3. Juni 2009)

hab auch einen key aber wo kann ich den client runterladen in der email war kein link oder sonstiges ?


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Juni 2009)

Du musst bei NCSoft n konto erstellen, dann den key eintippen, und du kannst den  NCSoft Launcher dl´n, wo du dir dann anschließend Aion dl´n kannst
klingt wie bei Sony  ;D


----------



## Dragtop (9. September 2009)

Also ich hab 2 Keys gewonnen und wer noch keinen hat, 
schreibe mir bitte eine Email an:

bLoBB@online.de

mit dem Betreff:
AION-BETA-KEY

und einem kleinen netten Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde dann vor 24 Uhr einen Gewinner ziehen und den Key schicken!

Viel Glück!!


----------



## Burka (10. September 2009)

HAt noch jemand einen Beta Key übrig und täte ihn netterweise mir geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PLS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rockngroll (10. September 2009)

Burka schrieb:


> HAt noch jemand einen Beta Key übrig und täte ihn netterweise mir geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jupp, hier gibs noch Keys - Aber beeilung sind insgesamt 200 Stück und ca. 90 sind schon weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.giga.de/aktionen/aion/

Gruß,
Carsten


----------



## Comp4ny (10. September 2009)

Soweit ich weiß sind das doch nur Beta-Keys die in 3 Tagen eh ablaufen ^^
Die Sind am 20. nicht mehr Gültig, weil dort wir PreOrder-Leute los dürfen.

Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## kingflords (10. September 2009)

habe einen Beta Key zu verschenken


----------



## Donzip (11. September 2009)

Hi, 
habe leider kein Glück gehabt und bin noch auf der suche nach einem Key falls jemand einen übrig hat würde ich mich über eine PM freuen

Grüße Christian


----------



## Yiraja (11. September 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sind das doch nur Beta-Keys die in 3 Tagen eh ablaufen ^^
> Die Sind am 20. nicht mehr Gültig, weil dort wir PreOrder-Leute los dürfen.
> 
> Oder irre ich mich da?



jo, am 18. server auswahl char erstellung
     am 20. Headstart

die open beta geht nur bis sonntag abend/nacht und dann laufen die keys auch ab.


----------

